# CANCEL: "No Car Seat"



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

Why would Uber offer this as a reason to cancel, and then not compensate me for my time and petrol wasted?

Drove 12 minutes to the pax, there she was with 2 of her spawn. No car seats.

BTW: Maybe it's just me, but I'd get my rotted and missing teeth fixed before I started breeding.


----------



## 03055driver (Dec 12, 2017)

As an Uber driver and a mother, I have a spare car seat in the trunk "just in case" ...as a mother I would never assume a driver to have one...shame on both for this being an excuse..(just my opinion)


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

03055driver said:


> As an Uber driver and a mother, I have a spare car seat in the trunk "just in case" ...as a mother I would never assume a driver to have one...shame on both for this being an excuse..(just my opinion)


I have two small kids and both car seats are removed from my car prior to driving.

It's bad enough I expose my car to dirty and smelly pax sometimes. My daughter's will not sit on another kids vomit or urine.
Hell no!


----------



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

This has been mentioned before....at least once a week every available bit of space in the trunk gets filled with luggage.

No room for a car seat.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Terri Lee said:


> Why would Uber offer this as a reason to cancel, and then not compensate me for my time and petrol wasted?
> 
> Drove 12 minutes to the pax, there she was with 2 of her spawn. No car seats.
> 
> BTW: Maybe it's just me, but I'd get my rotted and missing teeth fixed before I started breeding.


You have to do a "cancel -rider no-show" or have them cancel


----------



## osii (Aug 21, 2014)

someone should load up their car with water bottles, candy, coolers, car seats, pet blankets and a popcorn machine and drive around all day refusing rides cause there's no room for passengers.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Terri Lee said:


> Why would Uber offer this as a reason to cancel, and then not compensate me for my time and petrol wasted?
> 
> Drove 12 minutes to the pax, there she was with 2 of her spawn. No car seats.
> 
> BTW: Maybe it's just me, but I'd get my rotted and missing teeth fixed before I started breeding.


Did you wait 5 minutes ?


----------



## the ferryman (Jun 7, 2016)

03055driver said:


> As an Uber driver and a mother, I have a spare car seat in the trunk "just in case" ...as a mother I would never assume a driver to have one...shame on both for this being an excuse..(just my opinion)


That's noble, I have 3 kids but I keep the van as clear as I can for luggage as others have stated.


----------



## UberSucker (May 17, 2017)

osii said:


> someone should load up their car with water bottles, candy, coolers, car seats, pet blankets and a popcorn machine and drive around all day refusing rides cause there's no room for passengers.


LOLOLOLO Thank you for making me laugh


----------



## Ubering around (Oct 15, 2017)

I don't have kids (none I know of LOL)
So car seats are responsibility of the parent I am not a baby sitter enough I am handling the grown-up children aka drunks and troll the shit out of them LOL!


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

No car seat...

No babies...

Read it and weep...8>)

Rakos


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> I have two small kids and both car seats are removed from my car prior to driving.
> 
> It's bad enough I expose my car to dirty and smelly pax sometimes. My daughter's will not sit on another kids vomit or urine.
> Hell no!


It's okay, the ass sweat and diseased skin flakes from your adult riders are already well within reach of the kids in the back seat. You know how kids are though.... straight in the mouth.


----------



## Yulli Yung (Jul 4, 2017)

03055driver said:


> As an Uber driver and a mother, I have a spare car seat in the trunk "just in case" ...as a mother I would never assume a driver to have one...shame on both for this being an excuse..(just my opinion)


 Excuse me but you might be a bit off with your post. Using your own car seat for a total stranger is certainly not the best use it. Just think of all the germs and other strange items left on your car seat by strangers.

I think it is fair And responsible for drivers to cancel a trip rather than accept it and not have a car seat. Please rethink your post


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

osii said:


> someone should load up their car with water bottles, candy, coolers, car seats, pet blankets and a popcorn machine and drive around all day refusing rides cause there's no room for passengers.


I wish that I had seen this post when you put it up there. I would have designated it "Post Of The Day".



unPat said:


> Did you wait 5 minutes ?


You must do that. The driver simply would have to do what we, on the Washington Boards, call a "Shirlington Shuffle".


----------



## Wh4tev3r!!!! (Jul 21, 2017)

If they don't have car seats, then I say no ride. They say ok then "you cancel". I say ok, then wait for the 5 minute timer to expire, which seems like 15 minutes when you have an angry passenger shooting daggers at you. Then I hit no show and send message to support.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

03055driver said:


> As an Uber driver and a mother, I have a spare car seat in the trunk "just in case" ...as a mother I would never assume a driver to have one...shame on both for this being an excuse..(just my opinion)


I sat on my mum's lap coming home from the hospital in my dad's 1948 Dodge.

A lot of people aren't familiar with car seats, my mother isn't a bad parent because of it.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

I_Like_Spam said:


> I sat on my mum's lap coming home from the hospital in my dad's 1948 Dodge.
> 
> A lot of people aren't familiar with car seats, my mother isn't a bad parent because of it.


You were able to sit as a newborn?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

I_Like_Spam said:


> I sat on my mum's lap coming home from the hospital in my dad's 1948 Dodge.


When my father married my mother, he had an MG-TD. There are one or two photographs of him and my mother, who is holding me on her lap, in that car. I did come home from Salem Hospital in a bassinet on my mother's lap in that car. The car did not have even seat belts. When Ma got pregnant with my sister the next year, he traded the MG-TD for a 1949 Ford convertible. That lasted until my brother showed up. After that, it was station waggons and one VW bus. In 1957, he did buy a car seat for me and had it in the 1949 Ford. There is one extant photograph of me in it, as well as one of my sister in it in a 1951 Ford station waggon. The car seats of that era were primitive and served more to keep the child from jumping up and down around the car than anything. The first car that we had with seat belts, even, was a 1957 Ford Country Sedan that showed up in 1962. It was quite the novelty to us. In July, 1964, my mother put all six of us, the oldest of whom was almost nine, the youngest just over a year, and her mother-in-law, into that 1957 Ford Station waggon and drove it from Massachusetts to California. We all lived to tell about it. Ma had a car seat for the youngest, but the rest of us sat in the back seat or the way-back of the station waggon. By that time, the novelty of the seat belts had worn off for us children, so we did not even use those on the trip.

It is funny. At nine years old, I was capable of making the choice to use or not to use a seat belt. When I turned forty, I was deemed no longer capable of making that choice.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

I_Like_Spam said:


> I sat on my mum's lap coming home from the hospital in my dad's 1948 Dodge.
> 
> A lot of people aren't familiar with car seats, my mother isn't a bad parent because of it.


That was in another eon...

Things aren't like that any more...

I sure do miss the last eon...8>)

Rakos


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

03055driver said:


> As an Uber driver and a mother, I have a spare car seat in the trunk "just in case" ...as a mother I would never assume a driver to have one...shame on both for this being an excuse..(just my opinion)


Why would you provide your riders with a car seat. If a parent shows up with a kid and no car seat then they should never be allowed to use uber or a vehicle again. Only terrible parents show up without a car seat and no reason to bail them out with you providing one.



I_Like_Spam said:


> I sat on my mum's lap coming home from the hospital in my dad's 1948 Dodge.
> 
> A lot of people aren't familiar with car seats, my mother isn't a bad parent because of it.


Yes she is


----------



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

CJfrom619 said:


> Yes she is


No, she isn't.

Do I really need to tell you that 1948 cars had no seat belts and 1950's families had no concept of safety seats for kids?


----------



## Frustrated!!!! (Jul 7, 2017)

Julescase said:


> You have to do a "cancel -rider no-show" or have them cancel


Why would they cancel and get charged. That's dumb


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

03055driver said:


> As an Uber driver and a mother, I have a spare car seat in the trunk "just in case" ...as a mother I would never assume a driver to have one...shame on both for this being an excuse..(just my opinion)


I'd carry a car seat but if I did that I would not have enough room in the trunk for luggage.


----------



## jlong105 (Sep 15, 2017)

03055driver said:


> As an Uber driver and a mother, I have a spare car seat in the trunk "just in case" ...as a mother I would never assume a driver to have one...shame on both for this being an excuse..(just my opinion)


You could open yourself up to be sued if you are in an accident and the child is injured because of a carseat issue...


----------



## Frustrated!!!! (Jul 7, 2017)

Terri Lee said:


> Why would Uber offer this as a reason to cancel, and then not compensate me for my time and petrol wasted?
> 
> Drove 12 minutes to the pax, there she was with 2 of her spawn. No car seats.
> 
> BTW: Maybe it's just me, but I'd get my rotted and missing teeth fixed before I started breeding.


Maybe next time you'll take them scaredy-cat. Buses and taxis been around a lot longer than uber and never refused a rider because of a car seat.


----------



## Wh4tev3r!!!! (Jul 21, 2017)

Frustrated!!!! said:


> Maybe next time you'll take them scaredy-cat. Buses and taxis been around a lot longer than uber and never refused a rider because of a car seat.


laws are different for Buses and Taxis!!!


----------



## Frustrated!!!! (Jul 7, 2017)

Wh4tev3r!!!! said:


> laws are different for Buses and Taxis!!!


How taxis are independent contractors like uber


----------



## arcterus (Oct 31, 2014)

The vast majority of taxis won't take kids without car seats where I drive.


----------



## Frustrated!!!! (Jul 7, 2017)

arcterus said:


> The vast majority of taxis won't take kids without car seats where I drive.


Bullcrap


----------



## Scott.Sul (Sep 9, 2015)

CJfrom619 said:


> Why would you provide your riders with a car seat. If a parent shows up with a kid and no car seat then they should never be allowed to use uber or a vehicle again. Only terrible parents show up without a car seat and no reason to bail them out with you providing one.


A car seat for babies should be provided by the parent. However, I don't really expect parents to carry around a booster seat for their 4-8 yr old kid (or whatever the local laws dictate). I do have a small booster seat available and it only cost me $18. Paid itself off after the first couple rides that I would have previously refused.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Frustrated!!!! said:


> Why would they cancel and get charged. That's dumb


That's why it's called a cancel fee. And if the driver does it right they will get it whether it's the driver or the Pax that does the canceling


----------



## Frustrated!!!! (Jul 7, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> That's why it's called a cancel fee. And if the driver does it right they will get it whether it's the driver or the Pax that does the canceling


If the pax does it they get charged a fee


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Frustrated!!!! said:


> If the pax does it they get charged a fee


Exactly. And if we wait there 5 minutes then cancel, they get charged a fee.


----------



## wunluv71 (Jan 5, 2017)

Julescase said:


> You have to do a "cancel -rider no-show" or have them cancel


Op was trying to be honest.....bwahaha


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

Kids ride best in the trunk.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

I'm firmly in the no car seat no ride camp. I would never consider stowing one in my car to cover for irresponsible parents. I'm sure they're not one size fits all and I wouldn't want to be liable if something went wrong.

You get these riders, trying to convince you to break a sensible law, car seat or 5+ in your X, they act like you'll be their best friend if you do this favor. But they will sue the livin shyt out of you if something goes wrong! Think twice my peoples.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I wish that I had seen this post when you put it up there. I would have designated it "Post Of The Day".
> 
> You must do that. The driver simply would have to do what we, on the Washington Boards, call a "Shirlington Shuffle".


What's a Shirlington Shuffle? Sounds intriguing!



Frustrated!!!! said:


> Why would they cancel and get charged. That's dumb


Right - I was responding to the poster who didn't understand why they didn't receive a cancellation fee when they cancelled the ride after choosing "no car seat for child" as the reason for the cancellation.

In order to receive a cancellation fee, either the pax needs to cancel the trip, OR the driver needs to wait out the 5 minutes until the "cancel- rider no show" box pops up.

For the record, any idiotic irresponsible parent who tries to take an Uber with a small child but doesn't have a portable car seat SHOULD have to pay a cancellation fee; by the point everything is realized and the driver knows he can't actually continue with the trip, he has wasted 5-15 minutes driving to the pax, all the while being out of contention for other possible trips. If the parents won't do the right thing by canceling the trip, the driver needs to wait out the "cancel-driver no show" timer, then they'll get their $3.75 cancellation fee for all of their troubles.



Frustrated!!!! said:


> Maybe next time you'll take them scaredy-cat. Buses and taxis been around a lot longer than uber and never refused a rider because of a car seat.


Lololol let me get this straight, you're suggesting that we drive small children around in our cars without having them in car seats, which are required by law? So when someone rear-ends us and the child slips under the car's "adult-sized" seatbelt and passes away due to blunt force trauma caused by the accident, the parents and the law won't hold the driver responsible?

How about parents purchasing roll-up, portable car seats like I have seen many of the *responsible* parents use when ordering an Uber with their small children? Is that too much to ask of an adult who decided to breed and now is supposed to make sure their spawn survives until adulthood?



Frustrated!!!! said:


> Bullcrap


Do you hate your kids or something? Are you a "Dateline" or "48 Hours" storyline waiting to happen?



Frustrated!!!! said:


> If the pax does it they get charged a fee


Yeah, the pax will be charged the fee regardless of how the cancellation fee happens. That's the point - of course the pax is charged.


----------



## UberIsverycaring (Dec 5, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> That's why it's called a cancel fee. And if the driver does it right they will get it whether it's the driver or the Pax that does the canceling


Very well put Suze.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Julescase said:


> What's a Shirlington Shuffle? Sounds intriguing!
> 
> Right - I was responding to the poster who didn't understand why they didn't receive a cancellation fee when they cancelled the ride after choosing "no car seat for child" as the reason for the cancellation.
> 
> ...


I would love to hear the explanation on why the passenger should have to pay a cancelation fee if the driver decides they don't want to take the ride.


----------



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

Demon said:


> I would love to hear the explanation on why the passenger should have to pay a cancelation fee if the driver decides they don't want to take the ride.


"For the record, any idiotic irresponsible parent who tries to take an Uber with a small child but doesn't have a portable car seat SHOULD have to pay a cancellation fee; by the point everything is realized and the driver knows he can't actually continue with the trip, he has wasted 5-15 minutes driving to the pax, all the while being out of contention for other possible trips."

This was it Demon. Work on your reading comprehension skills.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Terri Lee said:


> "For the record, any idiotic irresponsible parent who tries to take an Uber with a small child but doesn't have a portable car seat SHOULD have to pay a cancellation fee; by the point everything is realized and the driver knows he can't actually continue with the trip, he has wasted 5-15 minutes driving to the pax, all the while being out of contention for other possible trips."
> 
> This was it Demon. Work on your reading comprehension skills.


That has nothing to do with what I asked, so I'll ask again, if the driver decides to cancel, why does the passenger need to pay a fee? You changed the question and answered one you wanted to answer. The driver could chose to have a car seat ready for situations just like that, so that the driver wouldn't be choosing to waste their time. In the situation I addressed the passenger was there ready to ride.

There is no such thing as "reading comprehension". You might want to work on your reading skills.


----------



## Frustrated!!!! (Jul 7, 2017)

Terri Lee said:


> "For the record, any idiotic irresponsible parent who tries to take an Uber with a small child but doesn't have a portable car seat SHOULD have to pay a cancellation fee; by the point everything is realized and the driver knows he can't actually continue with the trip, he has wasted 5-15 minutes driving to the pax, all the while being out of contention for other possible trips."
> 
> This was it Demon. Work on your reading comprehension skills.


Good luck with someone willing to get charged a cancel fee


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Demon said:


> I would love to hear the explanation on why the passenger should have to pay a cancelation fee if the driver decides they don't want to take the ride.


Because the rider requested the ride, causing the driver to not take other potential rides, and waste time and burn gas to get to them, only to find that the rider did so in an attempt to get the driver to violate the law with them and be the one to take the fall if caught or if something else were to go wrong.

That's why.



Demon said:


> That has nothing to do with what I asked, so I'll ask again, if the driver decides to cancel, why does the passenger need to pay a fee? You changed the question and answered one you wanted to answer. The driver could chose to have a car seat ready for situations just like that, so that the driver wouldn't be choosing to waste their time. In the situation I addressed the passenger was there ready to ride.
> 
> There is no such thing as "reading comprehension". You might want to work on your reading skills.


Uber actually has this service in some markets. Riders pay an additional amount for the convenience. The seats are provided by Uber and checked for safety periodically. The drivers are taught how to use the seats properly and may be subject to periodic checks to make sure they remember.

Uber accepts responsibility for the performance of the seats and for making sure the drivers are properly trained.

If you're using your own seat and/or doing the installation yourself, you are accepting a lot of potential liability.

Good luck with that.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Demon said:


> I would love to hear the explanation on why the passenger should have to pay a cancelation fee if the driver decides they don't want to take the ride.


Simple! Driver accepts the ride in good faith. Arrives at pick up location in good faith. Passenger with car seatless infant breaks faith by being noncompliant with the rules and law. A passenger who expects a driver to break the law at their whimsy should be punished. There should be a penalty! The fact that it's only $3.75 is the real crime.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Demon said:


> I would love to hear the explanation on why the passenger should have to pay a cancelation fee if the driver decides they don't want to take the ride.


Here you go:

"Because the parent didn't have the legally required safety seat for their minor (under 6-yr old) child."

How's that? It's been used many, many times in the past and will continue to be used as long as mentally challenged parents attempt to convince Uber drivers to break the law and put their children's lives at risk.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

kc ub'ing! said:


> Simple! Driver accepts the ride in good faith. Arrives at pick up location in good faith. Passenger with car seatless infant breaks faith by being noncompliant with the rules and law. A passenger who expects a driver to break the law at their whimsy should be punished. There should be a penalty! The fact that it's only $3.75 is the real crime.


That has nothing to do with what I asked.
What rule says a pax has to provide a car seat?
In no way does a pax expect a driver to break the law.
You're making things up to avoid the actual question that was asked.



Julescase said:


> Here you go:
> 
> "Because the parent didn't have the legally required safety seat for their minor (under 6-yr old) child."
> 
> How's that? It's been used many, many times in the past and will continue to be used as long as mentally challenged parents attempt to convince Uber drivers to break the law and put their children's lives at risk.


The parent doesn't need to provide a car seat if they order a ride. No one is asking any driver to break the law. If a driver is worried about breaking the law the driver should provide the car seat. Pretty simple.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Frustrated!!!! said:


> Good luck with someone willing to get charged a cancel fee


Doesn't matter if they're "willing "; they're going to be charged the fee when the driver lets the ride time-out after the required 5 minutes. It's very simple. After the 5 minutes, The rider is charged $5 automatically.

Nothing to be willing about. It's done, period.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Julescase said:


> Doesn't matter if they're "willing "; they're going to be charged the fee when the driver lets the ride time-out after the required 5 minutes. It's very simple. After the 5 minutes, The rider is charged $5 automatically.
> 
> Nothing to be willing about. It's done, period.


That's if the PAX doesn't show. In this case we're talking about a PAX who is on the curb waiting. The PAX won't be charged if they were there and the driver through no fault of the PAX decides they don't want to take the ride.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Demon said:


> That has nothing to do with what I asked, so I'll ask again, if the driver decides to cancel, why does the passenger need to pay a fee? You changed the question and answered one you wanted to answer. The driver could chose to have a car seat ready for situations just like that, so that the driver wouldn't be choosing to waste their time. In the situation I addressed the passenger was there ready to ride.
> 
> There is no such thing as "reading comprehension". You might want to work on your reading skills.


Aahh ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha haaaa!! You are joking I assume. You really think the drivers should have to give a seconds worth of consideration to a kid's seat? And tote that seat around? In their car? Really? Really? Seriously? No, seriously? That's amazing- might just be the funniest thing I've read today. Thank you for the laughs.

Here's a much better, more realistic, and less hilarious alternative: the PARENT of the child can purchase -and transport- one of those small roll-up portable car seats that I've had seen several RESPONSIBLE parents take with them when they're bringing their children on an Uber ride. So very simple. And so very within the laws regarding transporting children!

Easy peasy, and then the Uber driver can transport a child. See? Hopefully you can understand this whole explanation.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Julescase said:


> Aahh ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha haaaa!! You are joking I assume. You really think the drivers should have to give a seconds worth of consideration to a kid's seat? And tote that seat around? In their car? Really? Really? Seriously? No, seriously? That's amazing- might just be the funniest thing I've read today. Thank you for the laughs.
> 
> Here's a much better, more realistic, and less hilarious alternative: the PARENT of the child can purchase -and transport- one of those small roll-up portable car seats that I've had seen several RESPONSIBLE parents take with them when they're bringing their children on an Uber ride. So very simple. And so very within the laws regarding transporting children!
> 
> Easy peasy, and then the Uber driver can transport a child. See? Hopefully you can understand this whole explanation.


Thank you for confirming that you know I'm right & you're wrong.

Yes, it's is the driver's responsibility to carry the seat since the customer is paying for it.

You have no response to the question I asked and have to deflect. If the driver chooses not to take a customer who is on the curb waiting that's on the driver and under Uber's TOS the driver won't get anything.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Demon said:


> That has nothing to do with what I asked.
> What rule says a pax has to provide a car seat?
> In no way does a pax expect a driver to break the law.
> You're making things up to avoid the actual question that was asked.
> ...


You are making less than zero sense. The "rule" that says pax has to provide car seat is called "the law." It's this thing members of a society must follow to live in harmony amongst one another.

And yes, I can confirm personally that many parents have asked me to break the law and drive their children in my car sans car seat. I'm not "worried about breaking the law" because I refuse to do as these parents wished, and instead I cancel the ride, collect my fee, and report the parents to Uber in the hopes that Uber will deactivate them for actively trying to have drivers break the law and transprt their kids without a car seat.



Demon said:


> Thank you for confirming that you know I'm right & you're wrong.
> 
> Yes, it's is the driver's responsibility to carry the seat since the customer is paying for it.
> 
> You have no response to the question I asked and have to deflect. If the driver chooses not to take a customer who is on the curb waiting that's on the driver and under Uber's TOS the driver won't get anything.


You're 100% incorrect about everything you've said; I'm finally just realizing that you're absolutely delusional, and that you truly have zero concept of reality. This is becoming more entertaining than anything, and it actually explains so much about all of those parents who are hoping to break the law and have drivers tote their kids around without car seats.

You're truly helping everyone on this forum understand the mentality of those horrible parents out there trying to pressure drivers into breaking the law and putting their kids at risk.

This thread will definitely help other drivers understand exactly how to proceed when they encounter the above-mentioned horrible parents in the future, so, thank you!



Demon said:


> That's if the PAX doesn't show. In this case we're talking about a PAX who is on the curb waiting. The PAX won't be charged if they were there and the driver through no fault of the PAX decides they don't want to take the ride.


the pax WILL be at fault when they admit that they don't have a car seat for their children. At that point, the driver (according to the law) cannot accept the ride, and the trip will have to be cancelled.

Then the driver will get their cancellation fee.

Simple.


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

Demon said:


> The driver could chose to have a car seat ready for situations just like that, so that the driver wouldn't be choosing to waste their time


So, driver's should chose to buy 2 different types of car seats if they don't want to waist time?

In my area, any child under 80lbs has to be in a car seat to be compliant with the law. That would mean two car seats in my small trunk for the rare chance I have a baby or children in my car.

I agree with OP. There have been times when I canceled a request because these 2 women thought it would be okay to just have their 2 infants in their lap while I take them from A to B.

If I get pulled over or in an accident with unsecured babies, I'm the one who is at fault.

Also, why can't a driver cancel for a fee because he has no car seat when he is allowed and is encouraged to cancel for a fee if the rider tries to bring too many riders or too much luggage?


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Demon said:


> Thank you for confirming that you know I'm right & you're wrong.
> 
> Yes, it's is the driver's responsibility to carry the seat since the customer is paying for it.
> 
> You have no response to the question I asked and have to deflect. If the driver chooses not to take a customer who is on the curb waiting that's on the driver and under Uber's TOS the driver won't get anything.


Wrong, driver will collect cancellation fee since pax is trying to break the law.

I can confirm I've gone through the above process at least 6 times, and I received my cancellation fee every time.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Julescase said:


> You are making less than zero sense. The "rule" that says pax has to provide car seat is called "the law." It's this thing members of a society must follow to live in harmony amongst one another.
> 
> And yes, I can confirm personally that many parents have asked me to break the law and drive their children in my car sans car seat. I'm not "worried about breaking the law" because I refuse to do as these parents wished, and instead I cancel the ride, collect my fee, and report the parents to Uber in the hopes that Uber will deactivate them for actively trying to have drivers break the law and transprt their kids without a car seat.
> 
> ...


You can't seem to make up your mind here. I'll ask again, what law says the PAX must provide the car seat? You keep talking about it, but when asked about it all you can do is call names instead of backing up your claim.

You also state that the driver gets in trouble if there's no car seat. Well, which one is it? Is the driver legally responsible for providing a car seat for a kid, or is a parent? And please cite the law.

You still haven't addressed my original point.


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

Demon said:


> Yes, it's is the driver's responsibility to carry the seat since the customer is paying for it.


Source please


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Julescase said:


> Wrong, driver will collect cancellation fee since pax is trying to break the law.
> 
> I can confirm I've gone through the above process at least 6 times, and I received my cancellation fee every time.


Please show me where in the UBER TOS it says a driver can collect if a passenger tries to break the law.

You may have lied and said the PAX was a no show when they were actually there and you chose not to take the ride and gotten away with it, but that doesn't mean you're actually permitted to do this under the TOS.

This is just liek when you claimed all drivers must take all dogs no matter what.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Demon said:


> Yes, it's is the driver's responsibility to carry the seat since the customer is paying for it.
> 
> You have no response to the question I asked and have to deflect. If the driver chooses not to take a customer who is on the curb waiting that's on the driver and under Uber's TOS the driver won't get anything.


So by this statement, if you get a ping from a bank and the riders are these masked men with bags of cash; since their toes are on the curb waiting, you have to _legally_ take them even though you'll be an _accessory_ to the crime?

Because to transport minors under a certain age and Or height/weight without a car seat is illegal.

And there is no expectation in Uber's TOS that a contracted Uber driver has to carry a car seat with them at all times.

Ps, I hope that is a direct question. And not a deflect type.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Grahamcracker said:


> Source please


Hawaii law requires children under the age of four to ride in a child safety seat and children ages of four through seven to ride in a child safety seat or a booster seat when traveling in a motor vehicle.* The driver* will be held responsible for compliance with the law. Violators of the law are required to attend a 4-hour class and may be assessed a fine of $100-$500 depending upon the number of offenses.

http://hidot.hawaii.gov/highways/safe-communites/child-passenger-safety/



sellkatsell44 said:


> So by this statement, if you get a ping from a bank and the riders are these masked men with bags of cash; since their toes are on the curb waiting, you have to _legally_ take them even though you'll be an _accessory_ to the crime?
> 
> Because to transport minors under a certain age and Or height/weight without a car seat is illegal.
> 
> ...


That's some big time ascription. I've never said anything close to that.

Again, if a rider chooses not to take a ride of a PAX who is on the curb waiting, they don't get a cancel fee.

Never said a driver had to have a car seat, but that is a choice a driver has to make, and a driver has to accept the financial consequences of that choice.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Demon said:


> Hawaii law requires children under the age of four to ride in a child safety seat and children ages of four through seven to ride in a child safety seat or a booster seat when traveling in a motor vehicle.* The driver* will be held responsible for compliance with the law. Violators of the law are required to attend a 4-hour class and may be assessed a fine of $100-$500 depending upon the number of offenses.
> 
> http://hidot.hawaii.gov/highways/safe-communites/child-passenger-safety/
> 
> ...


You're in Orlando but citing Hawaii laws. Brilliant.

I'm just saying, your basis is: toes on the curb-passenger should not be canceled on and get charged a fee...so as the driver you can either take the bank robbers aka passengers or you can cancel without collecting the fee-but then you'd have wasted time, gas and potential earnings because you didn't know ahead of time your passengers would be asking you to do something illegal.


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

Demon said:


> Hawaii law requires children under the age of four to ride in a child safety seat and children ages of four through seven to ride in a child safety seat or a booster seat when traveling in a motor vehicle.* The driver* will be held responsible for compliance with the law. Violators of the law are required to attend a 4-hour class and may be assessed a fine of $100-$500 depending upon the number of offenses.
> 
> http://hidot.hawaii.gov/highways/safe-communites/child-passenger-safety/


Yes, but that doesn't say when driver's are providing a service for rideshare that they have to have a car seat/booster. That just mean they must be compliance when transporting children and infant's.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Demon said:


> Please show me where in the UBER TOS it says a driver can collect if a passenger tries to break the law.
> 
> You may have lied and said the PAX was a no show when they were actually there and you chose not to take the ride and gotten away with it, but that doesn't mean you're actually permitted to do this under the TOS.
> 
> This is just liek when you claimed all drivers must take all dogs no matter what.


Yes, it's "just like" the service dog issue. And by "just like" you mean it has absolutely no commonality whatsoever. Lolol

Are you logging into the computer in your looney bin's Nurse's station again?

What did we learn today?
1) kid in car = car seat necessary 
2) Law = various rules to be followed by all members of society 
3) no car seat = no ride = cancellation fee


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Grahamcracker said:


> Yes, but that doesn't say when driver's are providing a service for rideshare that they have to have a car seat/booster. That just mean they must be compliance when transporting children and infant's.


Correct, that is my claim.



Julescase said:


> Yes, it's "just like" the service dog issue. And by "just like" you mean it has absolutely no commonality whatsoever. Lolol
> 
> Are you logging into the computer in your looney bin's Nurse's station again?
> 
> ...


Did you ever back up your claim about dogs? No.
Have you provided any evidence here to back up your claim? No.

That's pretty much what you do. You make wild claims and then when called on to back them up call people names.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

sellkatsell44 said:


> So by this statement, if you get a ping from a bank and the riders are these masked men with bags of cash; since their toes are on the curb waiting, you have to _legally_ take them even though you'll be an _accessory_ to the crime?
> 
> Because to transport minors under a certain age and Or height/weight without a car seat is illegal.
> 
> ...


Excellent analogy!


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Demon said:


> That has nothing to do with what I asked.
> What rule says a pax has to provide a car seat?
> In no way does a pax expect a driver to break the law.


Dude, you tire me.


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

Demon said:


> Correct, that is my claim.


So, it's ok for a driver to cancel when there are too many passenger for a fee because it's illegal but it's not ok to collect a fee for not having a car seat?

So, I can't reasonably expect a fee when I cancel on a parent trying to transport 2 or 3 kids who require a car seat? I am expected to provide a car seat for every size of kid the law requires?


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Demon said:


> That has nothing to do with what I asked.
> What rule says a pax has to provide a car seat?
> In no way does a pax expect a driver to break the law.
> You're making things up to avoid the actual question that was asked.
> ...


But then the driver (and not Uber) will be the defendant (or co-defendant with Uber) in the lawsuit saying the carsear was defective or installed incorrectly when there's a lawsuit after an accident.


----------



## New Uber (Mar 21, 2017)

I have heard this many times. "Why Don't You Have a Car Seat?" That's when I give them a strange look. At no times should the law be broken. The passenger will not pay your traffic ticket which will impact your insurance rates and Uber won't do it either. Uber is a Rideshare, meant to share 1 ride with 1 adult. BYOB (Bring Your Own Beer and BTOCS Bring Your Own Car Seats). Cancel Cancel Cancel


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Grahamcracker said:


> So, it's ok for a driver to cancel when there are too many passenger for a fee because it's illegal but it's not ok to collect a fee for not having a car seat?
> 
> So, I can't reasonably expect a fee when I cancel on a parent trying to transport 2 or 3 kids who require a car seat? I am expected to provide a car seat for every size of kid the law requires?


You're comparing apples to oranges. In the situation you bring up it isn't possible for a driver to add more seat belts to the car, and this situation is spelled out in the TOS. In the situation I'm discussing it is possible for a driver to add car seats for an amount of kids the car was designed to hold.

As I've said repeatedly, a driver can choose to have or not have any number or sizes of car seats they wish, but drivers also must face the financial consequences of that decision.



SuzeCB said:


> But then the driver (and not Uber) will be the defendant (or co-defendant with Uber) in the lawsuit saying the carsear was defective or installed incorrectly when there's a lawsuit after an accident.


That's entirely possible.


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

Demon said:


> You're comparing apples to oranges. In the situation you bring up it isn't possible for a driver to add more seat belts to the car, and this situation is spelled out in the TOS. In the situation I'm discussing it is possible for a driver to add car seats for an amount of kids the car was designed to hold.
> 
> As I've said repeatedly, a driver can choose to have or not have any number or sizes of car seats they wish, but drivers also must face the financial consequences of that decision.
> 
> That's entirely possible.


Nope. If rider doesn't have car seat, then they have 5 minutes to produce one, or I cancel for a no show. It's not reasonable to expect driver's to provide a car seat or 3. The parent should.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

I_Like_Spam said:


> I sat on my mum's lap coming home from the hospital in my dad's 1948 Dodge.
> 
> A lot of people aren't familiar with car seats, my mother isn't a bad parent because of it.


I don't think kid car seats EXISTED in 1948. Your mom wasn't a bad parent for having lead paint on the walls either, but how is that relevant NOW?


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Grahamcracker said:


> Nope. If rider doesn't have car seat, then they have 5 minutes to produce one, or I cancel for a no show. It's not reasonable to expect driver's to provide a car seat or 3. The parent should.


Show me that in the TOS.


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

Demon said:


> Show me that in the TOS.


Obviously doesn't cover it but how in any way should the driver be fit the bill?

There's the rider, knowing they have kids who needs car seats. Then there's the driver who doesnt know he is headed to a parent with an infant, a 2 year old and a 4 year old who all needs car seats.

It is not reasonable to expect the driver to carry around car seats for that possible situation and the driver shouldn't be without a fee for having take time and drive to the rider.

I will give the rider 5 minutes to produce the proper car seats, then I will cancel for a fee when they can't.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Grahamcracker said:


> Obviously doesn't cover it but how in any way should the driver be fit the bill?
> 
> There's the rider, knowing they have kids who needs car seats. Then there's the driver who doesnt know he is headed to a parent with an infant, a 2 year old and a 4 year old who all needs car seats.
> 
> ...


Because you as the driver have chosen not to take the ride through no fault of the pax. Just like if a driver arrives and chooses not to accept the ride based on the destination.


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

Demon said:


> Because you as the driver have chosen not to take the ride through no fault of the pax. Just like if a driver arrives and chooses not to accept the ride based on the destination.


Now that's comparing oranges and apples. On first example the driver cancels because he has a legal situation that the rider put him in and on the other example the driver cancels because he doesn't want to drive that far. It's not a good comparison.


----------



## Strange Fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

Terri Lee said:


> Why would Uber offer this as a reason to cancel, and then not compensate me for my time and petrol wasted?
> 
> Drove 12 minutes to the pax, there she was with 2 of her spawn. No car seats.
> 
> BTW: Maybe it's just me, but I'd get my rotted and missing teeth fixed before I started breeding.


This post endorsed by:
_*Defend Abortion Rights!*_


----------



## hangarcat (Nov 2, 2014)

Terri Lee said:


> Why would Uber offer this as a reason to cancel, and then not compensate me for my time and petrol wasted?
> 
> Drove 12 minutes to the pax, there she was with 2 of her spawn. No car seats.
> 
> BTW: Maybe it's just me, but I'd get my rotted and missing teeth fixed before I started breeding.


This is the clause in the Florida child seat belt law exempting vehicles for hire such at Uber:
(6) The child restraint requirements imposed by this section do not apply to a chauffeur-driven taxi, limousine, sedan, van, bus, motor coach, or other passenger vehicle if the operator and the motor vehicle are hired and used for the transportation of persons for compensation. It is the obligation and responsibility of the parent, guardian, or other person responsible for a child's welfare as defined in s. 39.01 to comply with the requirements of this section.


----------



## UberSucker (May 17, 2017)

Julescase said:


> You are making less than zero sense. The "rule" that says pax has to provide car seat is called "the law." It's this thing members of a society must follow to live in harmony amongst one another.
> 
> And yes, I can confirm personally that many parents have asked me to break the law and drive their children in my car sans car seat. I'm not "worried about breaking the law" because I refuse to do as these parents wished, and instead I cancel the ride, collect my fee, and report the parents to Uber in the hopes that Uber will deactivate them for actively trying to have drivers break the law and transprt their kids without a car seat.
> 
> ...


Do you really think that Uber would deactivate PAX for having a cancellation because of no car seat? I seriously doubt that they would.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Demon said:


> That's if the PAX doesn't show. In this case we're talking about a PAX who is on the curb waiting. The PAX won't be charged if they were there and the driver through no fault of the PAX decides they don't want to take the ride.


Tell the pax sorry but you cannot take a child without a car seat as it is against the law but if they want to make other arrangements you would be happy to take them without the kids. If they do not take this option then cancel no show, problem solved.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Grahamcracker said:


> Now that's comparing oranges and apples. On first example the driver cancels because he has a legal situation that the rider put him in and on the other example the driver cancels because he doesn't want to drive that far. It's not a good comparison.


The rider hasn't put the driver in a "legal situation". The driver chose not to have car seats, and not to take the ride. That's exactly the same as the driver choosing not to take a ride once they arrive and find out the destination.


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

Demon said:


> The rider hasn't put the driver in a "legal situation". The driver chose not to have car seats, and not to take the ride. That's exactly the same as the driver choosing not to take a ride once they arrive and find out the destination.


Soo, it's reasonable to expect a driver to carry around 3 infant car seats and 3 booster car seats at all times just to accommodate the chance that a parent might have 3 different age children that require car seats?

This is an unreasonable expectation.

Where is the driver supposed to have room for luggage?


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

reg barclay said:


> Tell the pax sorry but you cannot take a child without a car seat as it is against the law but if they want to make other arrangements you would be happy to take them without the kids. If they do not take this option then cancel no show, problem solved.


By definition this isn't a no show. The PAX is there ready to ride.



Grahamcracker said:


> Soo, it's reasonable to expect a driver to carry around 3 infant car seats and 3 booster car seats at all times just to accommodate the chance that a parent might have 3 different age children that require car seats?
> 
> This is an unreasonable expectation.
> 
> Where is the driver supposed to have room for luggage?


You're ascribing me a position I've never adopted. I've never said anything other than it is reasonable for a driver to add a car seat if they so wish.

Again, this is a driver decision, and the driver accepts financial consequences for their decision.

Let's let drivers decide if they want to carry car seats or not. There may be certain hours of the day where a driver knows they will get kids in the car and they have the car seats, and certain hours of the day where they won't. The driver should decide if they're going to use their space for luggage because they get airport runs or for whatever else they wish.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Demon said:


> By definition this isn't a no show. The PAX is there ready to ride.


And the driver is willing to take them, in a legal manner, either with car seats or without the kids.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

reg barclay said:


> And the driver is willing to take them, in a legal manner, either with car seats or without the kids.


We're in agreement on this, if the driver wants to take them, the driver takes them. That's not a no show either.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

UberSucker said:


> Do you really think that Uber would deactivate PAX for having a cancellation because of no car seat? I seriously doubt that they would.


Are you kidding? Of course they won't be deactivated. A Pax could murder their driver and not be deactivated for Pete's sake. I said "In the hopes...." because hoping makes me feel a little better about unfair situations in life. I always tell the shitty parent that I'm going to inform Uber of the issue and get them deactivated. It will never happen. Only in my dreams.

Uber is desperate for pax and will refrain from doing the right thing every time, especially if it means possible money for Uber in the future.


----------



## BlackTruth (Dec 17, 2017)

Julescase said:


> You have to do a "cancel -rider no-show" or have them cancel


WRONG!!! if you cancel no show, you will incorrectly charge the pax a cancel fee. Cancel - "Other" then call app and tell them no car seat. Wait till 5 mins up before you cancel. You will get your $5, and it will protect you from a false accusation.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

BlackTruth said:


> WRONG!!! if you cancel no show, you will incorrectly charge the pax a cancel fee. Cancel - "Other" then call app and tell them no car seat. Wait till 5 mins up before you cancel. You will get your $5, and it will protect you from a false accusation.


Right- once the red "Cancel- Rider no show" box pops up (at the 5- minute mark), FIRST take a screenshot (always), then cancel "Rider no show" to collect your cancellation fee.

You won't get your cancellation fee if you choose "no child car seat " - that's the whole point of this thread (see original post)


----------



## BlackTruth (Dec 17, 2017)

Julescase said:


> Right- once the red "Cancel- Rider no show" box pops up (at the 5- minute mark), FIRST take a screenshot (always), then cancel "Rider no show" to collect your cancellation fee.
> 
> You won't get your cancellation fee if you choose "no child car seat " - that's the whole point of this thread (see original post)


Can you please stop giving out misinformation?
If you cancel-no show, you are incorrectly charging pax no-show fee. You are also lying about the situation as pax did show.
Cancel-other then call the app. I do It all the time and always get $5 fee. Just tell them pax had no car seat.


----------



## Lessthanminimum (Nov 5, 2017)

Blacktruth I agree with you. I've never had to do it yet, so why do we have to call after selecting "other" to get the $5 fee? If there is an option for "no car seat" why doesn't that automatically give you $5 instead of forcing you to call?


----------



## Ubahlyfta (Dec 10, 2017)

I have told the Pax, they have to cancel, then drive a short distrance and see if they do. They always have and I've gotten my $3.75. If they don't don't, I'd probably cancel "No show" since I dont get paid for my 20- 30 minutes on hold then trying to explain with a language barrier what happened. Then finally they say, "if your'e entitled to a cancelation fee, it will be automatically added".


----------



## UberSucker (May 17, 2017)

At this point, having driven for a year, I'm about to buy a car seat for the adult PAX, because they are such whiny ass grown children.


----------



## wunluv71 (Jan 5, 2017)

Why is everyone arguing with an obvious IDIOT who trolls for attention? No matter wht anyone says he says where in tos? Give me a fn break. I just had this happen tonight where the mother had the nerve to say shes gonna hold baby on her lap. I said absolutely not. I cared more abt this child than her own damn mother. Got my cancel fee and moved on. Tos or not im not putting my neck on the line for some schmuck period.


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

touberornottouber said:


> I'd carry a car seat but if I did that I would not have enough room in the trunk for luggage.


A backless booster seat takes care of children 4 and up, and that's the principle problem - parents with 7 year olds not knowing the law changed Jan/2017 in California. The backless booster takes up very little space, costs only $20, and rents for $5 a ride. I require it for any child that cannot sit all the way back AND have their knees bend at the seat edge.



Wh4tev3r!!!! said:


> laws are different for Buses and Taxis!!!


Not in California. Children under 8 must be in a child seat in a taxi, and as of January I believe this will include busses that have seat belts (tour busses).



BlackTruth said:


> WRONG!!! if you cancel no show, you will incorrectly charge the pax a cancel fee. Cancel - "Other" then call app and tell them no car seat. Wait till 5 mins up before you cancel. You will get your $5, and it will protect you from a false accusation.


The passenger gets charged REGARDLESS. If the passenger is not in compliance with TOS, they get charged. They also get charged if they themselves cancel, which is usually what happens.



Frustrated!!!! said:


> Why would they cancel and get charged. That's dumb


Most of them do cancel then try to get another driver to take them.



jlong105 said:


> You could open yourself up to be sued if you are in an accident and the child is injured because of a carseat issue...


LOL no, that is why there is INSURANCE.



hangarcat said:


> This is the clause in the Florida child seat belt law exempting vehicles for hire such at Uber:
> (6) The child restraint requirements imposed by this section do not apply to a chauffeur-driven taxi, limousine, sedan, van, bus, motor coach, or other passenger vehicle if the operator and the motor vehicle are hired and used for the transportation of persons for compensation. It is the obligation and responsibility of the parent, guardian, or other person responsible for a child's welfare as defined in s. 39.01 to comply with the requirements of this section.


Nice for Florida, a backwards state if I ever saw one. In California, even taxis must abide by the car seat law.


----------



## brianboru (Nov 3, 2016)

sellkatsell44 said:


> So by this statement, if you get a ping from a bank and the riders are these masked men with bags of cash; since their toes are on the curb waiting, you have to _legally_ take them even though you'll be an _accessory_ to the crime?
> 
> .


I would take them and expect a good tip.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

brianboru said:


> I would take them and expect a good tip.


It's good practice..

Being let down.


----------



## JLKC (Dec 3, 2017)

Terri Lee said:


> Why would Uber offer this as a reason to cancel, and then not compensate me for my time and petrol wasted?
> 
> Drove 12 minutes to the pax, there she was with 2 of her spawn. No car seats.
> 
> BTW: Maybe it's just me, but I'd get my rotted and missing teeth fixed before I started breeding.


Uber did it to me on 12/19 also! And 12 emails later I finally got my cancellation fee.


----------

